# 2002 F-250 Center Console/Arm Rest Project



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

This is a start of my center console/armrest that will house my switches, plow joystick, strobe/LED control box and cup holders. I was able to use my milling machine to cut all the holes and make the pocket for the switch panel. I also found a piece of scap alum and made the switch panel. The swithes in the picture are for mock-up only. I will be getting cole-herse switches. The joystick will be on the left. I offset everything to the right so my elbow and fore-arm will be resting on a flat surface. I made a bracket for the strobe control box so it is secure. I also will be scrounging for more wood so I can make the box and the shelf part under the cup holes. Here are a couple of pics.So far, total cost for materials..$0.00
T.J.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.kartek.com/prod-windows/all/lights/accessories/hel-87141.jpg

Mount something similar to that one on there. Great at night for plowing. I hope the link worked.


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

how about an update of what the finished project looks like


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here:










Also take the link in my signature.

T.J.


----------

